# just got our first r v any advice welcome please



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

just got our first r v a 29ft winnibago itasca sunrise any advice wouid be gratefully received about everything as we are complete novices. campsites across europe genral maintaince. and any r v clubs :? we are located n.e.lincs (grimsby)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi brownbear
Welcome to the wonderful world of MHF and to RVing.....

Please give us a little more info about your Winnebago and I am sure that people can provide most information that you will need. It is somewhat difficult though to advise you about everything :lol: :lol: :lol: as we tend to perform better to specific questions :lol: :lol: You will also find soon that your posting ability disappears and hopefully by that time you will have discovered what a well spent tenner it is to join up fully......

Looking forward to hearing about your RV and your experiences with it...

Keith

Ps Where abouts are you located? It helps sometimes to know this...


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Novice RVer*

Hi Brownbear

Welcome to the wonderful world of RV's.
I agree with Kands, the £10 sub to MHF will be money well spent as i'm sure you will soon wear your post's out with questions :lol: :lol: 
As you are just in Grimbsy it would be worth taking a trip out to the motorhome show at Driffield this coming weekend,it will probably only be small but there will be RV'ers there who will be able to help you,MHF are having a rally there and they are a great bunch and will make you more than welcome.

Duncan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Brownbear

We live in Grimsby too! Any immediate problems, just pm and i'll pop round and try to help!

Take a look through the rallies and meets section. I have a meet planned 11th til 13th August at a site just outside Harrogate if you fancy coming along and meeting a few other MHF members... we could travel in convoy! :lol:

£10 a years well worth spending buddy... just for the advice alone... its saved me hundreds of pounds in the past!


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks guys for the repiles have spent a tenner 

regards brownbear


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome to MHF Brownbear  
You've picked the right place for plenty of helpful advice - if you have any questions or concerns just ask away.....there are many here who have been down the same road before you.
Enjoy the RV!
Regards
Linda


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one, now you can fire away to your hearts content with questions! Enjoy your time on MHF and your new rv.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Brownbear

Recently we spent a week up in Grimsby working and visiting the Snelly gang. We stayed at at a superb cs site next to the manor golf club. It has easy access and loads of room. They have fishing lakes as well and is only £7 a night so if you just fancy trying out your new purchase without travelling too far thats your place.

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

brownbear said:


> just got our first r v a 29ft winnibago itasca sunrise any advice wouid be gratefully received about everything as we are complete novices. campsites across europe genral maintaince. and any r v clubs :? we are located n.e.lincs (grimsby)


Welcome Brownbear,

UK RV clubs are a bit thin on the ground, however there are plenty of RV owners and enthusiasts on here with a wealth of knowledge. The MHFs camp site list has a tick box to indicate suitability for larger motorhomes over 30ft.. at 29ft you shouldn't have too many problems with pitch sizes but in my experience it isn't the pitch size but the access to and onto the site which can be problematic..

Happy travelling


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> brownbear said:
> 
> 
> > just got our first r v a 29ft winnibago itasca sunrise any advice wouid be gratefully received about everything as we are complete novices. campsites across europe genral maintaince. and any r v clubs :? we are located n.e.lincs (grimsby)
> ...


 hi jim thanks for the info been and signed up good site cheers mate.

regards tim


----------

